# Lock Jaw?



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I saw in another thread that pitbulls don't lock their jaws? I always heard that they did, but maybe I was misinformed. I had someone ask me one time "has he developed his lock jaw yet?" and I had no idea what they were talking about. So, how does it work? If they don't lock their jaws, how do they grab onto something and hold it while swinging in the air? Just muscles? I'm curious...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

its a common myth...i had a convo with my old zoology teacher about it one time just to shoot the breeze. basically the conclusion was if an apbt had lock jaw all k-9's would have it other wise the apbt would be in a different classification of species,genus,phylum...all that technical stuff asw far as classifying an animal goes. i mean i dont think the whole classification wouldnt change but it wouldnt exactly make a pitbull a dog. im just going to quit trying to explain. that was a very complicating convo we had ne way. hard to remember exactly how it ended cuz we shred many quizical convos b4.


an apbt's jaws arent even the strongest out of all dog breeds. it would kinda be like saying there is only one breed of cat that is not genetically able to land on front legs...wouldnt really be a cat then.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

the whole locking jaw thing is a huge myth. their jaws are the SAME as every other dog, theres no locking device or anything.

jess beat me too it, but yes, bulldogs, mastiffs, ect have more jaw pressure than apbt's do. theres alot of dogs out there that can hang from a rope.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Yep, it's a myth.

Myths Surrounding the American Pit Bull Terrier


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Myth...
where this myth comes from...
Terriers are know for thier tenacity, as in, they are the last to give up. a pit bull has no more a "locking jaw" than a JRT. it all comes down to will power, what a terrier wants, it gets. terriers, of all sorts, have been bred to hold and shake, and you can't shake without a good hold. what your terrier does with this selective breeding trait is all up to you


----------



## Jaz's dad (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes, I have been told by misinformed people that my pitbull will have a 'lockjaw'.

Now, I have come to the understanding that what makes a pitbull unique in its ability to bite and hold on is the pitbulls will-power to never give up.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Whenever people bug me with that myth or ask things like, "aren't you afraid of the locking jaws", I simply tell them I have the "Key".
There are so many myths ands misconceptions surrounding the breed.
Any dog can hold onto things, any breed can play tug. I've seen other breeds on spring poles and even swinging on ropes from trees on America's Funniest Animals.

Some people like to act like they knwo what they are talking about when they clearly don't knwo much of anything about the breed. So it is always good to ask within the APBT community if you have a question or concern. Just remember not all APBT owners even know about their own breed of choice.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

My neighbor, who thinks Lady is a boxer told me that the only way to release a pitbull lock jaw is to pull this stump. So she not only thinks they can lock their jaws, she thinks they have docked tails that serve as a release mechanism lolol.


----------



## wilcher (Aug 24, 2009)

Nicely explained by all. APBT's just want to compete to the fullest in all that they do. There was a special on Nat Geo about this. 3 dogs had their jaw bite pressure measured. It was a pitbull, a rotty, and a german sheppard. The pitbull psi was the lowest of all 3. They just have the stamina and desire to not let go which is why there is the assumption that they have the ability to lock their jaws. The video is on youtube.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Lock Jaw was a song by Sir MixAlot


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

its called drive not lockjaw


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

FloorCandy said:


> My neighbor, who thinks Lady is a boxer told me that the only way to release a pitbull lock jaw is to pull this stump. So she not only thinks they can lock their jaws, she thinks they have docked tails that serve as a release mechanism lolol.


ugh:hammer::hammer::hammer:lol.


----------



## Phoenix (May 3, 2008)

No, its just a silly myth.
Funny, no one has ever made the assumption that an Alligator or crocodile has a "lock jaw".
They have to drag an antelope into the water,hold it there until it drowns,then Spin to dismember it into pieces it can swallow whole,since these reptiles cannot chew.

These are animals in which a "locking jaw" would make sense....but they DON'T have one.

What they do have is Very Strong muscles in the mandibular area...but only when they are CLOSING their mouth.
The muscles to OPEN the jaws are Very ,very weak


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I kinda figured it was a myth, but I wanted to know some facts. You guys are awesome! I am so glad I joined this forum!:woof:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lock jaw lol. ok well its drive and power. the strength of the bite of a dog is directly in propotion with its head.


----------

